# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  moczenie nocne po alkoholu

## tadek

Witam!Mam 30 lat jako dziecko miałem problem z moczeniem nocnym aż do 11 roku życia. Potem problem ustał aż do 17 roku życia kiedy to po spożyciu dużej ilości alkoholu zacząłem znowu się moczyć w nocy. Problem ten ustępował i nasilał się przez lata. Czasem nic się nie działo mimo sporego spożycia piwa a teraz nawet dwa piwa wieczorem mogą spowodować mokre łóżko rano. Zauważyłem także, że podczas imprez muszę bardzo często wychodzić do łazienki, czasem nawet 4-5 razy w ciągu godziny,ale to pewnie przez alkohol. Nie muszę chyba tłumaczyć że jest to niezwykle krępujące. Dużo ostatnio podróżuję z różnymi ludźmi i czasem zdarzają się imprezy a potem w hotelu stres i upokorzenie. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy problem ten jest możliwy do wyleczenia farmakologicznie, czy jedynym wyjściem jest całkowita abstynencja. Jestem też pewien, że nie jest to infekcja dróg moczowych co jest przeważnie sugerowane tylko moja psychika po alkoholu nie kontroluje moczu. Będę wdzięczny za każdą informację i pomoc w tej sprawie

----------


## PsychologBMW

Witam Pana, 

Moczenie nocne w większości występuje na tle psychicznym, zwłaszcza jeśli badania lekarskie wykluczają infekcje lub nieprawidłowości w budowie lub funkcjonowaniu układu moczowego. Rozumiem, że może być to dla Pana krępujący problem, jednak polecałabym kontakt z psychoterapeutą, szczególnie gdy moczenie występowało już wcześniej w dzieciństwie.

Pozdrawiam, 
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć
psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuje za odpowiedz...a zna Pani może jakiegoś psychoterapeutę z Poznania godnego polecenia który mógłby mi pomoc? Ostatnio bylem na sesji hipnozy,ale tez nie pomogło...już nie wiem co mam robić...

----------

